# I have had a mouse before and he would bite



## grace97 (Jun 27, 2012)

I am planning on getting some fancy mice soon but I have had on before and it would bite me. I was wondering if there is anyway to make sure this doesn't happen. I know that they sometimes bite if they aren't played with and stuff like that but can anyone give me advice on a way to stop them from biting so that when I get mine I will be able to stop them fro biting if they do.


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

buy from a breeder -you'll get mice that would have been handled from a young age and so less likely to bite. handle it regularly and it should be fine. make sure your hands are clean when handling so they don't mistake you for food and/or a nasty smell might freak them and make it more likely to bite.

Personally with any of my mice the only time they bite is when they are sick and in pain and would rather be left alone. (but them mine get handled a few times each week)


----------



## grace97 (Jun 27, 2012)

morning-star said:


> buy from a breeder -you'll get mice that would have been handled from a young age and so less likely to bite. handle it regularly and it should be fine. make sure your hands are clean when handling so they don't mistake you for food and/or a nasty smell might freak them and make it more likely to bite.
> 
> Personally with any of my mice the only time they bite is when they are sick and in pain and would rather be left alone. (but them mine get handled a few times each week)


Thank you


----------



## Fraction (Aug 29, 2011)

To add: whilst they're young and you're socialising them, they'll probably bite and nip, from a mixture of curiosity and apprehension. My girls all nipped, and one was a little demon! But they don't bite now and my boy never has, unless someone sticks their finger through the cage bars and gets chomped.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Even a mouse that isn't handled regularly usually won't bite.
I've been bitten once by a mouse. It was at work (I worked in a pet store), and the mouse was really, really scared. But that's not something you see very often. Even if they're uncomfortable with the situation, most mice try to run away instead.
If a mouse bites, it means something is wrong. So I wouldn't be scared. Buying from a serious breeder, and you will get a healthy, calmer pet. Also remember if you buy a female she will need at least one cage mate.
Of course, you should handle the mice regularly. If not, they will just get stressed the few times they are handled.
Good luck!


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

I agree with what is said. Buy from a breeder. We don't have breeders her so I have to settle for pet shop mice which aren't to bad because the pet shop is on a rather small scale and they let me know when the wean their babies so I get first pick and handle them often while they are still around 4 weeks old. 
I have been bitten once, by one of my males. He became suddenly aggressive, he was always timid and somewhat scared so I blame myself partially.

Good luck though 
I'm sure you will find a lovely mouse.


----------

